# Help, I don't know anyone else with IBS.



## ~Vicky~ (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,I'm fifteen years old and i've had IBS for around three years - it started off when i was being bullied and ofcourse it was my nerves.I've always had a bit of a funny stomach though. My school and doctor don#'t understand, my school just doesn't believe me sometimes, and my doctor has told me to just get over it and live on. My friends don't seem to understand either and I feel alone because i have no friends that have IBS.Could someone e-mail me please at Groovyvickster###hotmail.com[/EMAIL] ?? From.Vicky.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi vicky i dont know any other people with IBS in the past a few of my friends have said theyve had it but they seem to go out all the time and have a normal life so im not to sure about them lol but if you ever want to talk just email me ll be happy to lend a ear







sunny_smiles20691###msn.com


----------



## ~Vicky~ (Oct 24, 2005)

thanks for the reply i will send you a e-mail as soon as I can lol, people keep popping up on skype and msn .I'm gllad you wanna chat! Yay I'm not alone now lol.Anyway I go out a bit but lately its been more staying in.FromVicky


----------



## 14855 (Oct 27, 2005)

I didnt know so mnay young people had IBS until today when i found this forum







Im willing to chat any time if you are.


----------



## ~Vicky~ (Oct 24, 2005)

hey callie wanna be pen-pals?my email addy is Groovyvickster###hotmail.con


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

glad you will have someone to talk to vicky.. good luck


----------



## 23628 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey everyone, i don't know anyone, in real life, with IBS, at least no one my age anyways, but now that i've found this website, i'm sure i'll find people with it as well. anyways, if anyone wants to email me, my addy is mj_rm1122###hotmail.com, and i also have msn (same addy) feel free to add me, but if i ask who the eff you are, don't feel offended .. lol just say you added me off this site


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

The only person i know who has IBS is my friends dad! She said he has been able to get on with his life, but its easy for him because he found out when he was 22 and he has lived it for long now. And he is married with kids and a job. I fear I will never meet Mr right because of who I am and my problems, and I wasnt lucky with the boys before I had IBS so its going to be a real struggle now.


----------



## ~Vicky~ (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi R to the S.I understand how you feel.i feel the same way!! My e-mail is Groovyvickster###hotmail.com I have msn the same address! So if anyone wants to chat? about IBS? or make friends, i'd love to chat over msn or even e-mail.From Vicky.(15 - IBS sufferer of years.))


----------



## 16962 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello vicky and R to the S,I just want to tell u that u dont have to worrie about finding the right person for u.I had a few relations now and non of them ended because of me having pds.If u find the right person for u he/she should have no problems with u having pds, thats one of the things that makes him/her the right one.So please dont have any fear, it might take time but it will come -.^Greeting Prawn


----------



## 17663 (Jul 11, 2006)

hey vicki id love to chat to you on msn my email is james.ricardson1###btconnect.com and thats my boyfriends by the way im a girl i really would love to chat i find talking about it helps alot.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and Welcome to you all!







Just to let you know - you may want to put your email addresses into your profile rather than in your post - this is safer and better for security and also spammers.I have had IBS for many years and it ruined my life - until I came to this BB and found something that helped me - I speak with may IBS patients all over the US and even the UK now - we have had many young teens and children who have been helped - take a peek at my links below for more info if you wish.Take care and hope you all find some help from others here on this BB...All the best.


----------



## 15093 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Vicki!I no how u feel! Me friends dont understand but me aunt and dad hav ibs but i dont see them often coz my dad works at sea and my aunt works loads! I'm glad Im not the only 1!


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

yea, i didn't think anyone did. but i told my guy and he has three family members with it. it seems whenever i mention it a person either has it or knows a few ppl with it. mine is getting much better however. i think the diet is really doing alot along with trying not to stress out.







good luck!


----------



## 20525 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am 12 and dont know anyone with IBD.everytime i see someone I know they say "my sister has it" or " my dad has it" or something like that but it doesn't really help since I don;t even know who there talking about







! If any one wants to talk reply to my blog.I really want to have a friend around my age who has IBD.P.S: I have Crohns Disease


----------

